# 13 June - All paid for applications have been sent



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I am completing all outstanding membership packs today and tomorrow.

I have had an intense couple of weeks with my MBA and finding a job 

Apologies for the wait, normal service is now resumed.

Best

Damon


----------



## Ade WhiTTfield (Jan 30, 2005)

Am I one of the 'oustanding' ones ?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ade WhiTTfield said:


> Am I one of the 'oustanding' ones ?


If you don't know if you've made an order and paid your money then I'm a bit worried about you! ;-)


----------



## Ade WhiTTfield (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh sorry just remembered that I have ordered and paid for my new membership... silly me :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

sorry mate, not good enough, I had to bypass you to get my issue of AbsoluTTe 6 :?

If you can't do the job, don't volunteer :x

:wink: hope the MBA went well


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> sorry mate, not good enough, I had to bypass you to get my issue of AbsoluTTe 6 :?


Went out today


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers Clive


----------



## Brooksy (May 5, 2005)

waiting for mine but have already mentioned it on here so maybe sorted now


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

All membership packs that we have received payment for have been despatched.

Please contact me if you do not receive your pack.

If you need additional TTOC flyers, they can be found here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=43018

Enjoy your membership, I hope you stay with us for many years,

Damon Curtis
TTOC Membership Secretary


----------

